

Facebook needs a new CEO? - prafullsha
http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2012/07/26/facebook-needs-a-new-ceo/

======
dave1619
Wow, this reporter really doesn't know what he's talking about. He thinks Evan
Williams is working on product at Twitter now.

